# What are your Chi must haves?



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I've noticed sometimes that there are products for Chis that you simply MUST have. 

I was looking around the puppiaus.com website, and there are so many cute little outfits I would like to get my pups. Hehe, I don't really make them wear clothes unless it is cold, but sometimes it is just too cute to resist. They cope well with my insanities. 

Another thing I am getting mine are Funky Mutt collars. This awesome local lady does custom collars, leashes, and harnesses. I think I will get my two some collars with their info embroidered on them so they don't have to wear those jingly tags! Here is the link to her FB if you want to check out her work! 

Both my girls also absolutely love the fuzzy mouse toys that are made for cats. Hehe. 

So what are some of your favorite Chi products? Treats, Toys, Beds, Shampoos, Harnesses, Leashes... whatever your must haves might be! 

If you'd like, add a link or two because I'm always in the market for new things to spoil my babies with!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This will be a fun thread! Great idea!

Treats: 

Konas Chips are a favorite. http://konaschips.com/DogJerky.asp They are 100% usda chicken that is dehydrated into strips. 

We also like salmon paws (100% salmon strips), dogitos (dehydrated beef, goat, or lamb lungs), gator bites (jerky squares of alligator lungs), ostrich medley (chunks of dried ostrich meats), and of course bully sticks. Number one favorite treat - dehydrated rabbit ears! I have recently bought coconut therapy coconut flakes and Brody really likes them.

All the above from http://www.bestbullysticks.com/

Harness - step in puppias. (Usually from ebay, whoever is cheapest at the time)

Toys - skineez or balls. Any kind of small squeaky ball he can carry around is a hit.

Shampoo - Cain and Abel shampoos and conditioners. Yummy.  

https://secure.cainandablecollection.com/BathProducts.asp?ID=1000

Also Paul Mitchell (John Paul is their pet line) wipes are great for in between baths. I highly recommend these ....

http://mjmcompany.com/JohnPaulPet/grooming-wipes.htm

Dog tags - Red Dingo! Love these pet tags. They are small and cute and very good quality.

http://reddingo.com/html/tags1.htm

Nail grinder - couldn't live without it. I use one from Harbor Freight, but there are multiple kinds. Just touch it to the nail and it takes it down to the quick, nice and short, without hurting the dog. I grind Brody's nails every week, it only takes a minute to do. 

This is the one I have - 
http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/rotary-tools/80-piece-rotary-tool-kit-97626.html

Food:

He is raw fed but I always keep some Stella and Chewy's on hand ...

http://stellaandchewys.com/products.html

Supplements:

I like Nupro as a general all-around supplement.

http://nupro.com/index.html

I also like 100% salmon oil for omega 3's. I finished up the Grizzly brand and last time bought Plato's. Would probably go back to Grizzly as Brody seemed to like it better than Plato's.

Joint Support -

Recently bought this brand of chewable glucosamine as a supplement.

Hylox soft chews:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AIU182/ref=oss_product

Extras:

I LOVE this little disc you put in the microwave. It heats up and then you slip it in the dogs bed. So comfy and warm! Great for winter or those chilly nights. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008AJH9/ref=oss_product


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great thread idea and so many great links already! Thank you both so much. 



Brodysmom said:


> Shampoo - Cain and Abel shampoos and conditioners. Yummy.


Do you use the conditioner as well? Which scent is nice?

Also, the nail grinder... I noticed once when looking at a pic of your lovely Brody how perfectly short his nails were. I marveled at that (hehe) and assumed he had just come back from the vet and had them done. Now I know the secret!  But... how do you know when to stop if their nails are dark and you can't see the quick? I have this issue when using a traditional nail cutter, is it different with the grinder?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Our must haves are:

~Blankets

~Snuggly/Cave Beds

~Puppia Harnesses

~Bully Sticks

~Oatmeal Shampoo

~Nail Clippers

~Tiny Balls

~Tiny Plush Toys

~Skineez

~Play Pen

~Walk Over Gate

~Things I always keep on hand: Gerber Baby Food, Nutri-Cal & Benedryl.

*Editing in: Potty Pads


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Our must haves are:

-Reusable potty pads
-potty pad holders to keep them nice & neat
-xpen
-cute beds
-lots of cute clothes
-dog bags (we go everywhere with mom!!)
-doggie carseat
-double doggie stroller
-baby shampoo for baths
-nail clippers
-doggie nail polish
-stella & chewy's or Primal for supplemental feeding
-lots of raw meats and bones for daily feedings
-baby wipes
-toys, toys, toys
-harnesses for walks
-placemats to eat raw food on 
-diamond necklaces
-anything else I see that I want for my chis!!! HAHA!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My list is really similar to TLI's, so I'll just edit and add 


~Blankets (lots and lots and lots of fleece pieces from wallyworld that are easy to wash).

~Snuggly/Cave Beds 

~Puppia Harnesses

~Bully Sticks

~SPA brand shampoo and conditioners. They smell yummy and make my dog's fur soft and glossy and minimize dry skin.

~Nail Clippers (sigh)

~Tiny Plush Toys

~Baby gates

~Things I (will) always keep on hand (of late especially!): Beech Nut Baby Food, Nutri-Cal, Benedryl & baby aspirin

~Eye wipes

~Ear wipes

~Lupine Collars

~Red Dingo Tags (all our dogs have at least 3 lol)

~potty pad holders and potty pads

~doggie water additive (all natural) to help with bad breath/tarter buildup

~raw chicken wings


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> ~doggie water additive (all natural) to help with bad breath/tarter buildup



Oooh! What is it that you use? My two have bad breath starting, but I haven't quite worked them up to daily brushings yet. 

Can you send me a link?


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh and Brodysmom!!! SUCH a great post, I am going to follow all those links and see what I can spoil my little pooches with next!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Puppia step in harness

UGOGOG potty system

Bully sticks

James Wellbeloved Mini Jacks treats

Kong

Squeaky toys (they just gotta make a noise)!

Retractable lead

Soft mesh car crate

Baby gate to keep him in the kitchen whem I am out


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wooly toys. lol
Squeaky toys
Skineez
Bully sticks
Tripe sticks
Puppia step in harnesses
Good winter raincoats
Tops and the odd dress
Furry throws 
Fleece blankets
Eye wipes
Ear wipes
Soft briushes
Heat pad
personalised beds
Car booster seat


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah omg this thread is just fab and gives everyone little links of where to get stuff WICKED..

Daisy's must haves:

Something mummy has worn (she gets to my pj's to snuggle up before i get them on)
Bully Sticks
Liver treats (i make my own just microwave or boil a bit and chop into teeny pieces but i've just bought some by ziwipeak to try)
Toys that are bigger than her
Small squeeky toys that she can squeek
Her puppy dunbell that she shakes so loud it sounds like Santas on his way
Cuddles and kisses
Someones face to lick
Anything soft to lay on.. whether it be her bed or my blanket
Tshirts to keep her warm as we have a chill factor atm
Her Harnesses
Flexi lead
JP Pet Shampoo and Conditioner
Her Carriers so she can come into a shop with her head sticking out
ME

Tracy - I've seen those nail grinders.. i cut Daisy's nails atm (did them yetserday) fortnightly but they are obv sharp for a day straight after.. does the grinder stop it being sharp and is it small enough to just stick one toe in or do you do more than one at once??


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I assume that food is a given?
Pizzle(bully)sticks.
puppy pads.
soft, comfy beds.
cat harness.
heat source (sunshine, fireplace, etc!!)
at least one other Chi to play/sleep with!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Do you use the conditioner as well? Which scent is nice?
> 
> Also, the nail grinder... I noticed once when looking at a pic of your lovely Brody how perfectly short his nails were. I marveled at that (hehe) and assumed he had just come back from the vet and had them done. Now I know the secret!  But... how do you know when to stop if their nails are dark and you can't see the quick? I have this issue when using a traditional nail cutter, is it different with the grinder?


I have the lavender Cain and Able shampoo and also the peppermint. I use both the shampoo and conditioner. I alternate because I love them both! the lavender is supposed to be for sensitive skin. The peppermint smells amazing. They are both great. 

Thanks for commenting on Brody's nails. ha. A pet peeve of mine is huge long claws on those cute feet.  If you grind every week, the nails stay short, the quick recedes way back and you only take off a bit. Very easy. The traditional clippers are pretty easy to accidentally take back too far. I've never quicked a dog with the grinders. You'd have to grind WAY back to do that and they would pull away before you got that close. If I get a little too close, Brody lets me know it. I respect that and just go on to the next nail. I accidentally cut a couple nails too short when he was a puppy and felt terrible. With the grinder, you can't - unless you really abuse it. It's sooooo much nicer than clippers. Once they get used to it (takes a few times) it's so easy too. 

They sell pedipaws which I don't really recommend because they aren't very powerful and it takes forever to do the nails. They also have a guard on them so you can't go too far, but it's clumsy. Oster makes a nail grinder too, but it's pricey. You can do the harbor freight one, which is perfectly adequate, or go up a few notches and do a dremel - which you can get at hobby stores. Any of them will work.

oh, and Sarah - just saw your question - there are no rough edges when you grind nails like there are with clippers and you just do one nail at a time.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I have the lavender Cain and Able shampoo and also the peppermint. I use both the shampoo and conditioner. I alternate because I love them both! the lavender is supposed to be for sensitive skin. The peppermint smells amazing. They are both great.
> 
> Thanks for commenting on Brody's nails. ha. A pet peeve of mine is huge long claws on those cute feet.  If you grind every week, the nails stay short, the quick recedes way back and you only take off a bit. Very easy. The traditional clippers are pretty easy to accidentally take back too far. I've never quicked a dog with the grinders. You'd have to grind WAY back to do that and they would pull away before you got that close. If I get a little too close, Brody lets me know it. I respect that and just go on to the next nail. I accidentally cut a couple nails too short when he was a puppy and felt terrible. With the grinder, you can't - unless you really abuse it. It's sooooo much nicer than clippers. Once they get used to it (takes a few times) it's so easy too.


Thank you so much for your help! That's interesting about the quick receding. That makes sense because I know if you let them grow too much, the quick actually lengthens. I'm going to pick up that grinder for sure. Mine are good with getting their nails cut, so I'm sure they will take fine to the grinder.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

skwerlylove said:


> Oooh! What is it that you use? My two have bad breath starting, but I haven't quite worked them up to daily brushings yet.
> 
> Can you send me a link?


I've been trying the one by Tropiclean: http://www.petco.com/product/111561...-EB12-DF11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

For about 1.5 weeks so far...its helped quite a bit with Laurel's kickin' chicken breath, not sure if I've noticed results on teeth yet or not as thats not a huge issue anyway. We'll see! Our others don't have bad breath (yet). But Oakley's got some messsed up teeth and some tarter has started to build already =(

Brody'smom...which little extention to you use for nail grinding? And how did he respond at first? If the tool is loud mine will think I'm nuts and run away.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

We have a lot of must-haves, lol. 
1- crates with soft beds in them
2-harness instead of collars
3- an outdoor exercise pen (our development does not allow fences  )
4- a brita water pitcher
5- ceramic bowls ( i read somewhere that plastic can give off chemicals, and I am an extreme worrier! )
6- small necessities like a doggie first-aid kit, high end shampoo, nail clippers, etc.


----------

